# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Windows XP

## Tornado

Kam ca kohe qe kam marre Windows XP dhe doja te dija se mos kam bere gabim.Kam degjuar qe nuk eshte gje si Windows.
Mua me pelqen edhe pse thone qe nuk eshte komtabel akoma.


Desha te di mendimin e te gjitheve per Windows XP.


A eshte me pak i sigurte?

etj.

----------


## ICE

Te te them te drejten as mua nuk ma kane lavderuar !
Por per mendimin tim nuk eshte i keq dhe deri tani me ka pelqyer shume dhe nuk kam pasur asnji problem !!!

|ICE| {Me doren tek Mousi} :ngerdheshje:

----------


## edspace

Windows XP eshte sistemi operativ me i mire qe ka nxjerre microsoft deri tani. Ka shume pak probleme dhe nuk bllokohet sic bllokohej windows 95, 98, ME. Edhe problemet qe kishte windows 2000 jane rregulluar dhe specialistet (te pakten ata qe kam lexuar ne internet) e kane lavderuar microsoftin per windows xp. Eshte sistemi me i mire deri tani per perdorim personal. 

Une kam shume kohe qe po e perdor dhe skam patur asnje problem. Nuk mbaj mend te jete bllokuar ndonjehere dhe ta kem bere restart. Eshte bere crash vetem kur kam pasur probleme me hardware dhe nuk mund ti hedhesh faj windowsit per ato. 

Gjithashtu ka dhe shume benefite si restore, themes, zip, editim video etj qe mungonin ne sistemet e meparshme dhe duhej te instaloje programe te tjera. 

Ky sistem i ka dhene emer te mire microsoftit per windowsin dhe  une do tja rekomandoja cdo njeriu ta instalonte ne kompjuter.

----------


## Tornado

Nuk e di por mua nje nga problemet qe me krijuar4 Windows XP ka qene qe me ben shpeshhere "This program is not responiding" dhe kjo pikerisht pas berjes se ca restoreve.

Ndoshta nuk e ka fajin Windows po mua me eshte bere shume e bezdishme megjithese PC  im eshte HEwlet Packard.  Pentium 4 ,1.6 Ghz dhe RAM 256 MB dhe eshte i ri .

Nejse ndoshta duhet ta formatoj.

Po megjithate per ato qe ka plus mua me pelqen shume ky OS.

----------


## edspace

Nqs ke pasur mundesine te perdoresh windows 95, 98, Me dhe ti kishe nje problem me nje program jo vetem qe nuk do te te thoshte "this program is not responding" por do te te duhej ta beje restart kompjuterin pasi nuk do te bllokohej i gjithe windowsi. Me windows xp nqs nje program shkakton nje gabim te thote qe ky "program is not responding" dhe te jep mundesine te mbyllesh ate program pa patur asnje efekt mbi windowsin dhe pa e bere restart kompjuterin. 

Sado i mire te jete nje sistem operativ nje person qe nuk di te perdore kompjuterin do tja gjej anen ta prishe dhe do tja hedhe fajin kompjuterit. Te gjithe kalojme me keto probleme dhe jane pjese e te mesuarit.

----------


## claude

Tornado,

kam deshire te shtoj dhe diçka tjeter. Kur ta instalosh WinXP formato computer-in ne NTFS, sepse ne vazhdimesi do te kesh mundesi te sigurosh me shume file-at tuaj e punon me shpejt. 

Nje gje shume e mire qe kane futur ne WinXP, natyrisht nese je nje perdorues i rregullt dhe i liçensuar, eshte SUPPORT on-line. Kane futur dhe sigurine ne rrjet, pra: WinXP instalon ne mynyre automatike Firewall (filtron te gjitha mesazhet qe vijne nga interneti).

Pershendetje nga CLAUDE.

----------


## Tornado

Faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja!

Doja ti thoja Edspace qe ne asnje moment nuk ia hodha fajin PC apo OS po desha te dija mendimin e te tjereve per Windows XP.

Une nuk besoj se ka qene faji im qe me ka krijuar probleme dhe nuk do ta klasifikoja veten ne rangun e atyre qe nuk dine te perdorin kompjuterin.

Ketu ne Shqiperi po shtohet gjithnje e me shume nr i personave qe kane Windows XP ndoshta ne nje ritem me te larte se jashte.
Kjo ndoshta ndodh ngaqe shq

----------


## edspace

Tornado. 

Nuk u pergjigja per te te ofenduar ty. Edhe nqs ti je nga ata persona fillestare me kompjutera ska asgje te keqe. Edhe une kur erdha ne amerike se kisha idene fare se cfare qe kompjuteri. Edhe une kam bere gabime nga injoranca dhe nuk besoj se ka njeri qe ka mesuar te perdore kompjuterin pa bere asnje gabim. 
Edhe kur shkrujta me pare thashe "Te gjithe kalojme me keto probleme dhe jane pjese e te mesuarit." duke perfshire dhe veten time. Me behet qejfi qe kompjuteri po hapet kaq shpejt ne Shqiperi. Problemet qe ti ke pasur mbase nuk kane qene nga gabimet e tua por nga pjeset e kompjuterit qe ne Shqiperi besoj jane te vjetra dhe me pakice. Psh windows xp kerkon te pakten 128 MB memorie por ne Shqiperi besoj e instaloni dhe me 64mb dhe pastaj keni probleme.

----------


## Tornado

Doja te thoja qe nuk eshte e vertete qe ne Shqiperi pjeset e kompjuterave jante vejtra. Perkundrazi ka dhe nga prodhimet me te fundit.P.Sh Kompjuteri im eshte HP me meorie 20 GB RAM, 256 MB dhe Pentium 4 ,1.5 Ghz.

Mos harro qe kompjuterat nuk prodhohen ne Shqiperi por hyne nga jashte.

E vetmja gje qe ka ndryshe Shqiperia eshte pirateria pa kufi.

P.Sh Windows XP ka hyre ne Shqiperi vetem pak dite pasi doli ne treg ne USA dhe me nje cmim prej vetem 3$.

----------


## claude

Tornado,

WindowsXP si te gjithe OS te prodhuar nga Microsoft ka probleme. Ky version ka shume pak BUG dhe nqs i ka, ne rrjet ka shume SUPPORT dhe mund ti riparosh. Une e kam te instaluar ne shtepi dhe punon perfekt. E vetmja gje eshte nese ke nje kopje te palicensuar duhet te gjesh nje CRACK ose PATCH te mire ne menyre qe te mos skadoje pas tre muajsh.

Shendet nga CLAUDE!

----------


## ICE

Jam dakort me claude XP eshte sistemi me i mire operativ qe kam hasur ndonjehere !!!
Per mendimin tim blej nje version origjinal !!!

----------


## Tironsja

Kam perdorur window 95,98 dhe tani ne fund XP.Jam shume e kenaqur.
Vetem 1 problem te vogel kam tek MSN.Me ngelen te rregjistruara te gjitha adresat e emeilit.Jo si tek 98 qe sa here hap MSN duhet ta shkruash vete adresen e emeilit.Ju qe keni XP mund te me jepni ndonje ndihme.
Shendet Tironsja.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Se a eshte i mire Windows XP si sistem operative aty m'varet prej user-it te Sistemit dhe per cfare nevoja user-i e perdore Windows XP. Neqofse e perdore vetem per arktim dhe research, word proccesing, ndonje kontabilitet te vogel apo thjeshte per ceshtje te vogela atehere me te mire nuk gjen por neqofse e perdorni per gjera tjera nuk ja vlen te perdoresh.

Te gjitha versione e Windowsit i kam perdorure dhe asnjeri nuk me ka bere rahat sikurse Linux Reh hat 7.2 me KDE 3.0 dhe mendimi ime per Windows XP eshte se versioni me i rri i Windowsit nuk duhet te kete emrin Windows XP por Windows me Lula (Windows with flowers).

----------


## ILovePejaa

Tironsja po provoj te ndihmoj.

Provo
 kete metode per te shlyer listen e anareve te rregjistruare ne kutin e log in-it. 

Sa e dij une faji i grumbullimit te listes ne kutin e sign in nuk eshte i windows Xp por edhe i MSN Messenger. 

Hape MSN Messenger dhe mos e be sign in. ok
Pastaj, mos cliko ne: click here to sign in
pastaj, shko ne menyn Tools
Pastaj, kur hapet menyja Tools kliko ne Options...
Te hapet dritarja e re me emrin  options
Pastaj ju klikoni ne listen Accounts
Aty ku te shkruan Sign in name: fshije e-mail adresen dhe pastaj shiko neqofse ajo e-mail adrese gjindet akoma ne listen e sign in-it apo jo?

Ne kete menyer shpresoj qe do ta rregullosh problemin.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## Letersia 76

XP eshte teknologjia e fundit qe ka nxjerre informatika ok
me i mire se 95,98,2000,dhe me ok
une per vete xp perdor.... 
take care!
bye!

----------


## ilir

Xeher osht!

----------


## Tornado

Me c'shoh nga numri i leximeve kjo teme ka ngjallur interes prandaj do t'ju lutesha te jeni me serioz ne Postimet tuaja ne menyre te tille qe ti ndihmoni ata qe perdorin Windows XP dhe kane dyshime nese ia vlen apo jo ta perdoresh.

----------


## Leonard

Windows Xp eshte produkti me i fundit i Microsoftit, pra shkalla me e larte e OS've te prolluara nga kjo kompani. XP ka dalur ne shitje ne tetor te vitit 2001. Per ata qe kane Windows95/98/ME versioni i windows me pre tu upgrade eshte: Windows XP home edition, pra ne fakt versioni i OS sipas rregulit duhet te jete: Windows 2002 Home Edition, por Microsofti vendosi ta quaje: XP home edition. Persa I perket OS Professional, per NT4 Workstation, Windows 2000 Pro the upgrade eshte: Windows Xp Pro, pra versioni: Windows Professional 5.0.1. Ne levelin e Serverit, nuk ka upgrades , vazhdon te jete Winows 2000 Server, Advaced Server, and Datacenter. 

Tani, persa i perket stabilitetit eshte kjo: Megjithese release e pare nuk eshte me e stabilizuara, sepse ka shume probleme qe do te zbulohen, Service Pack 1 per windows xp eshte ne perfundim dhe mendohet te jete gati rreth fundit te vitit. Persa I perket Windows XP home edition, nuk jam i sigurte se sa stabel eshte, por kam degjuar se eshte nice. ama mund te flas per Windows XP Pro(qe eshte nje sjkalle me larte se Home Edition, e nje skalle me poshte se server). Per mua ka qene shume stabel. Leveli i customizimit eshte i jashtezakonshem, mund te ruash interfacen normale te windows, ose te vazhdosh me interfacen e re te Win XP. Ka nje mori menyrash per te 'set rights and permissions'. Vjen me the latest Windows Media player and messenger. Navigimi eshte jashtezakonisht i lehte(me kollaj se previous versions), edhe eshte reduced nevoja per reboot kur ben installime. Pra e vetmja here qe duhet te reboot eshte kur ben system updates. Ka nje firewall qe vjen me default, edhe me nje te lidhur me internetin, je i padukshem ndaj malicious scanners or sniffers, not immune though  :buzeqeshje: . Gjithashtu organizimi i fotove, muzikes e videove eshte riperpunuar and is totally cool and easy. Gjithashtu 'BOOT TIME' (koha qe vonon per te paraqitur screen) eshte reduced pothuajse 50% ndaj versioneve e meperparshme. Ne pergjithesi, the "underlying features" jane improve dramatically. P.SH memory, disk and file management are improved, megjithese limiti eshte ngritur  :i ngrysur: . Ghithatshtu dua te note the Virtual Mode, qe eshte per programmet e vjetra. P.SH. po pate nje program qe eshte krijuar per Windows 95, e ti do ta perdoresh ne XP, mund te right click ne .exe file edhe te simulosh(ose genjesh) programin qe te mendoje se eshte akoma ne Windows 95(ose 98 ose 2000), qe ta perdoresh pa probleme. Ajo me ka vlejtur shume. Te them te drejten nuk kam asnjo komplain te vecante(pervec gjerave te vogla qe besoj se do rregullohen ne Service Pack 1) por jam shume i gezuar me Windows XP Pro.

The downside:

Te duhen te pakten 128 MB of RAM, por une them 256
Duhet te kesh nje disk te pakten 10 GB qe te mos kesh probleme per space.

Hope this helps
Pershendetje

----------


## Pidocchio

XP home edition eshte nje nder pislliqet e Bill Gate Ndersa XP professional eshte shume i mire . 2000 professional qe perdor ne  pune ne shkoll ne shpi eshte bomb  nuk bllokohet kurre . Por me mire akoma eshte LINUX

----------


## miri

Gjitha bisneset perdorin Win XP.  Eshte klass fare.

----------

